# 2013 Shadowcast Need prop advice



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just got the boat and put my 15 hp yami two stroke on the back and test drove it, and going in a straight line it was running good but as soon as a tried turning any at all the prop would lose bite and slow me to almost a stop. I have a 9.25x12 pitch yamaha prop that is in good shape it doesnt have a jackplate or anything bone stock with the motor. But I need something with pretty tight tunring due to me running Jacksonville Low tide narrow creeks.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

what elevation is the cav. plate in relation to the hull ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

To take advantage of your tunnel I would:

*Buy a Tiny Tach
*Buy a S.S. Power Tech or other brand 4 blade cupped prop depending on your RPMs
*Vance Jack Plate manual with 3" of set back, but make sure your motor clamps are wide enough or go with a Bob's Mini Narrow Jack Plate.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I just ordered a 9.25x10 pitch 4 blade prop going to have cup put in it. But I did some more fine tuning and I will most likely be taking my bobs mini jackplate off my other boat and putting it on this one. any rule of thumb of how much you can raise the motor for every inch of setback?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

> I just ordered a 9.25x10 pitch 4 blade prop going to have cup put in it. But I did some more fine tuning and I will most likely be taking my bobs mini jackplate off my other boat and putting it on this one. any rule of thumb of how much you can raise the motor for every inch of setback?


The Bob's is a PITA to adjust to your "sweet" setting since it can't be done on the water. Start with your cavitation plate level with bottom of hull and raise in 1" increments until it blows out etc.....then back down 1/2" .

I would also look into buying a Permatrim cavitation plate to funnel more water to your prop.

My Jack Plate has 4 3/4" of setback with my cavitation plate 4" above the hull. I can go another 2", but start getting torque steer where it pulls hard to the right.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just got the 4 blade prop putting it on tonight going to test it tomorrow while I put a Hurting on them flounder


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just got back from fishing and man that 4 blade prop on this boat made all of the difference you can turn it on a dime with that prop doesnt lose bite in the turn at all turning sharp at throttle like before with the 3 blade. man this shadowcast is one badass boat.!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds like you have it dialed in then pretty good if your not slipping in turns with a 4 blade. What are your running #'s if you we're able to get them?


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

getting 23 mph with two people and full gear and 26 with one person the 4 blade isnt that weighsentive and also it jumps out of the hole very quick


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

> getting 23 mph with two people and full gear and 26 with one person the 4 blade isnt that weighsentive and also it jumps out of the hole very quick



Post all your info as you are the only one that has a ShadowCast dialed in. Other's with 25hp 2 stoke are only getting 31mph.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

solas 4 blade 9.25x10 with a 2005 yamaha 15 hp two stroke that has aftermarket reeds in it. going to upgrade to a 25 2 stroke in the future but I need to buy a 55lb bow mount, and also im getting a cmc tnt before that so gotta save up some money.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> solas 4 blade 9.25x10 with a 2005 yamaha 15 hp two stroke that has aftermarket reeds in it. going to upgrade to a 25 2 stroke in the future but I need to buy a 55lb bow mount, and also im getting a cmc tnt before that so gotta save up some money.


You still haven't posted photos of your boat...


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Here a picture of it while at the shop. I really need to take some more pictures of it but the flip phone camara doesnt work.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Flood tide In Jacksonville Flooding the roads to the boat ramp


 









and yes the shadowcast does catch fish too.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

I didn't know you could get top hatches on the SHADOWCAST 16'


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I didn't know you could get top hatches on the SHADOWCAST 16'


That photo is NOT of a shadowcast 16


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

I got ya... Just wondering/checking if ya could.... I would deff order my 18 with some if ya could.... What's the name of that color.... That thing is awesome!!


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

that not a shadowcast its my buddies dragonfly boat just used the deck of it for taking pictures because we coudlnt fit all of them on my deck lol


----------

